# PamÄcÄ«bas >  daÅ¾Ädu projektu krÄtuvÄ«te

## Alins

http://www.instructables.com/ Daudz daÅ¾Ädi lietotÄju iesÅ«tÄ«ti projekti, un arÄ« pamÄcÄ«bas kÄ to projektu izveidot, bildes, video... Ir daudz  par elektroniku, robotiem un daudzas citas lietas, interesanti pastÄ«ties un arÄ« daudzko noderÄ«gu var atrast  :: 

Ceru, ka neatkÄrtojos.

----------


## aldoskin

esmu pieregistrejies http://www.instructables.com/...  ::  problema ir sekojosa, apskatoties sikak projektinus man met ara ERROR 500: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: ServletException in '/common/newlayout.jspx': Can't insert page '/pages/explore/newrightbar.jsp' : ISO-8859-10...varbut vaina ir tada ka vajaga nopirkt litosanas abonentu!  ::

----------


## Delfins

tas nav abonements, vienkarsi kluda web-koda (Java servlet-os)

----------


## aldoskin

> tas nav abonements, vienkarsi kluda web-koda (Java servlet-os)


 ta kluda web - koda jau ilgu laicinu   ::  kadas zales tam parazitam vajadzigas?

----------

